
Tell HN: Posting a job on Remoteok.io costs as low as $3 - ayoubElk
Not affiliated, was looking through the remote job offers and noticed that the base price has dropped to $3.
======
verdverm
Link?

What's the average price someone pays though? Or is this a corona discount?

~~~
ayoubElk
[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)

Normally it was in the $200-$300 range.

Not sure if this is a corona related discount though.

